

Telling stories with your Git history - avinassh
https://about.futurelearn.com/blog/telling-stories-with-your-git-history/

======
avinassh
The article also has some nice Git resources:

\-
[http://pcottle.github.io/learnGitBranching](http://pcottle.github.io/learnGitBranching)
\- Teaches Git branching

\- [http://think-like-a-git.net/](http://think-like-a-git.net/) \- A Git Guide
(for perplexed)

\- [https://github.com/gazler/githug](https://github.com/gazler/githug) \-
Githug is designed to give you a practical way of learning git. It has a
series of levels, each requiring you to use git commands to arrive at a
correct answer.

